# Green Hornet opinions



## Drunken Master (Mar 22, 2002)

I saw an episode of the Green Hornet with Bruce Lee the other day.

I have to say that it was like an early batman with half the budget.  I wasn't that impressed myself.  What do you all think?


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 22, 2002)

lol yeah funny thing is that the green hornet was supposed to run head to head with the old batman show... sadly they just didnt put enough money in it... and i think it only lasted one or two seasons


----------



## Drunken Master (Mar 22, 2002)

Don't you find it funny that once an actor has made a good film, everyone will think all their old rubbish is now good.

I think Bruce Lee a prime example of this.  Certainly he has made films which are the standard by which all martial arts movies are compared.  But let us not forget prior to some of these he made some real rubbish.


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 22, 2002)

I have yet to see an epsisode of the green hornet. I'd still like to but haven't seen it on tv. where did you see it?


----------



## Drunken Master (Mar 22, 2002)

I have never seen it on TV.  You can buy copies on video or dvd from amazon.com


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 23, 2002)

sometimes you can catch the batman green hornet cross overs on what ever station they show the old batman show... but ive never seen the whole series played on tv mainly cause it was not long enough i mean you could get thru the whole series in less than a month... but yeah you can buy the tapes might be able to rent them too... i dont think i would waste money buying them unless i got them for like a dollar a piece simply cause i would not watch them that much... and yes i agree some of bruce lee's early stuff was awefull but still like watching it


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drunken Master _
> 
> *Don't you find it funny that once an actor has made a good film, everyone will think all their old rubbish is now good.
> 
> I think Bruce Lee a prime example of this.  Certainly he has made films which are the standard by which all martial arts movies are compared.  But let us not forget prior to some of these he made some real rubbish. *



You can't really blame the quality of the Green Hornet on Lee, though; it was meant to be a serious show, but they produced it like the campy Batman series.  In recent issues of Kung Fu Illustrated (or maybe Insider), there is a write-up on the pilot for the Green Hornet series.  Apparently, Lee had many lines in the pilot, which is a major change from the series.

If they put the series out on one or two DVDs with LOTS of extra goodies about Lee, then I'd consider buying them.

Cthulhu


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 23, 2002)

i have never seen the green hornet but the old batman was pretty corny too.

i think lee's technique was too much for the puplic to handle.  how can you watch something you truly dont understand.  to bad it was cut short.  it sure  would have been great in the long run.


----------



## islandtime (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drunken Master _
> 
> *I saw an episode of the Green Hornet with Bruce Lee the other day.
> 
> I have to say that it was like an early batman with half the budget.  I wasn't that impressed myself.  What do you all think? *


......................................................................................

I have seen most of them and Bruce did some fine side kicks on some of them.

What about "Longstreet"? 
P.I. type show set in New Orleans?/ I was able to see Bruce a couple of times durin the shooting. If I remember correctly  he was in 3 of the episodes as an antique dealer that taught the  blind insurance investigator (James Franciscus) martial arts ..  
I think the title of one episode was called "Way of the Returning Fist".. Way cool stuff for its day


Gene Gabel


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by islandtime _
> 
> *
> ......................................................................................
> ...



The episode you're referring to was called "The Way of the Intercepting Fist", which uncoincidentally, is the English translation of _Jeet Kune Do_.

From what I've gleaned from interviews with show writer Stirling Siliphant and others, that episode was written specifically for Lee.  They liked it so much, they made it the pilot (or maybe first regular show).  The response was so good, they brought Lee back for a couple more.

Cthulhu


----------



## GetFit (Sep 14, 2002)

ACTUALLY....Bruce Lee appeared in 4 different LONSTREET episodes.

They are:  The Way of the Intercepting Fist 
                · Spell Legacy Like Death 
                · Wednesday's Child 
                · I See, Said the Blind Man 

I love watching these episodes!  Yeah, the show is typical 70's, kinda corny at times, and Bruce isn't in them the entire time, but he does train Longstreet and explain some JKD.  DEFINITELY worth watching.  It isnt aired on TV any more but you can buy the episodes at:

www.lordoftherings-collectibles.com

I bought all of them about a month ago.  They are pretty hard to find.  The quality on the 4th one sucks but its still cool.


----------



## ace (Oct 2, 2002)

I thought it Rocked.
They should have called it the Kato Show.
Like they did in china.
:moon: :moon: :moon: 
:redeme: :redeme: 
Primo


----------

